# Any Quicken users out there - need help



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like to be able to automatically update my portfolio quotes in Quicken for my Royal Bank - Canadian Dividends fund (ticker: RBF266). I can't figure out how to do this. 

I manage most of my financial info by downloading my bank statements into Quicken, however it does not update my TSFA quotes (RBF266) (even though the bank statement maintains the latest quotes). It does however download any new transactions for our TSFA's (ie - new purchases).

Confused ... any thoughts?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I believe you have to set that up as an investment account rather than a bank account; the ticker symbol should work (I have my TD e-Series funds automatically updating in my Quicken by using the symbols). 

For stocks and index funds you need to add a TSX: prefix to the symbol in order for it to work, but I don't think that applies for the fund you're referring to.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Edit the transaction where you bought the fund. There is a way to link it to mutual funds. in mine the columns are date, action, security, description, amount, balance. Under security I would select "add new security" and set it to security type mutual funds and exchange - mutual funds and the ticker should be RBF266. Once you get the ticker linked to a transaction, you click "get quotes" and Quicken pulls the values of the fund from the net. I only have these options in investments accounts, and you may need a certain version of Quicken


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Brad,

I have it set up as a TFSA investment account. When you go back to the edit window for the account it shows it as a Roth IRA account.

mode3sour

I've attached a couple of screen shots showing my register window where I entered the transaction (our column titles are similar), and my Investment Portfolio window from Quicken 2011. From what I can see when I open up the security window for RBF266, everything looks like it's set up correctly. Am I missing anything?

Btw, the current price was manually input by me. I would rather be able to have it update it automatically.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mind_business said:


> mode3sour
> 
> I've attached a couple of screen shots showing my register window where I entered the transaction (our column titles are similar), and my Investment Portfolio window from Quicken 2011. From what I can see when I open up the security window for RBF266, everything looks like it's set up correctly. Am I missing anything?


Hmm maybe try clicking "Edit Security Details" in that second screen shot and edit the Ticker to MUTUAL:RBF266 or MUTUAL:RBF266-T. It will prompt you to delete or copy all previous data so you want to backup first. I made a dummy transaction of this fund though and it won't update for me either.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I think this text from Quicken Help is the reason it doesn't update:

Q: Why are not all of the fund prices available for importing into my Quicken or Money software?

A: Fund prices are supplied to Quicken/Intuit and Microsoft by CANNEX who relies on the fund companies to provide them with the information. At present not all fund companies have made arrangements to supply CANNEX but in most cases discussions are taking place. You may wish to contact your fund company directly to encourage them to supply their prices to CANNEX.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Never mind, got it to work. Had to check off "Download Asset Class Information" from the "Edit Security Details" window.


----------

